# Relocating dog to maadi



## harvey1803 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, can anyone help with information on relocating a dog. We are hoping to take our dog to Maadi but unsure of vet facilities etc. Keen to hear any feedback and possible disadvantages. Are there dog kennels in this area as we would need to find dog sitter when returning home for short visits?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Harvey

In all honesty why bring a dog here? Read about the poisoning of dogs and that also happens in Cairo. It is very hot in the summer and dogs suffer greatly in the heat. Other than going out into the desert there are no places to let your dog off the lead and have a great run. Put your dog first and leave it in the U.K

Maiden


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Its quite possible to bring your dog. If its a small dog it will be fine in a large apartment. Ground floor apartments with gardens are also available. It's true that it is difficult to walk a dog due to the many hazards. One has to watch out for traffic, poison, wild dogs, garbage on the street ect... It really all depends where you are going to live. Maadi is a large area. Old maadi is relatively clean and amiable for walking dogs, while an area such as Maadi degla that consists of apartment blocks would be nearly impossible to walk a dog safely. I have noticed that several dog owners put a special muzzle on their dog when they walk them so they are not able to pick anything up with their mouths by accident when out side.

Our dogs are small so they are fine in our apartment and we only walk them outside on the weekend when the streets are deserted of cars and people. One also needs to carry a stick or golf club to fend off the rare street dog who may be aggressive and try to attack.

All you need to import the dog are it's health papers with up-to-date vaccinations and a tracking chip implanted. I have never had a problem at the airport.

Can't say I have tried any of the vets here as we order our medications from overseas if needed. Apparently there are one or two decent dog kennels, but I haven't tried any of them. Luckily we found a good dog sitter after much searching. 

The risks are real, many dogs are poisoned or even get stolen. I guess one has to evaluate what kind of environment one can provide for a dog and go from there.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I see most ladies who walk their dogs carry a stick! And the muzzle is a great idea too so they don't get to eat the poison


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Also the Oasis magazine from the CSA run an article last month about preparing your pet for an emergency such as having to leave the country in a hurry due to evacuation and such. There are many things to take in to account and one wonders if it really is realistic to take ones loved pet to this part of the world.


----------

